# NETMAP macro is broken: not working as expected



## rometoroam (May 28, 2013)

I am working on a *n*etwork packet capture application at line rate. I have developed a sample application which is working but it seems NETMAP_BUF and other macros don't work as expected. When *I* do a manual calculation of a buffer address it's different than the one calculated by the macro. Any suggestions*?*

*T*hanks,
hm


----------

